# 2007 rabbit, how to get sat radio?



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a 2007 rabbit 4dr with the indash 6disc changer. 
EDIT: okay i figured out that I need to have the indash 6disc changer with the SAT button on the bottom left instead of the MIX button. If I swap out decks with one that has the SAT button, can I acquire a VW sirius radio tuner and install it in my car to have satellite radio on the stock deck?
ty










_Modified by oldschool86045 at 4:56 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## themightytimmah (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: 2007 rabbit, how to get sat radio? (oldschool86045)*

I think you need a wiring harness and XM shark fin antenna. If you have the antenna already in your car might be pre-wired, look for an open harness behind the radio.
If you're looking for a Sirius box at a reasonable price, PM me.


----------

